# Toy poodle breeder close to MA



## Cluski (4 mo ago)

I just lost my little buddy and enough time has passed to shower a new little one with love. Does anyone know of a good legit toy poodle breeder near MA? 
thank you


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Check into LiRits Toy Poodles in CT. No personal experience, so do your homework. She owns the grooming business I use for my Spoo, shows, and breeds. Two or three of her toys are usually at the shop when I bring Elroy in for a groom. They are all lovely.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd suggest the breeder referral contact for the Poodle Club of Massachusetts Poodle Club of Massachusetts. Also check out the breeder referrals for poodle clubs in surrounding states, particularly New York. Unfortunately, New England has nowhere near the number of good breeders needed to meet demand. Be cautious of Google searches; a lot of puppy brokers seem local, when in fact they are sourcing puppies from puppy mills in Pennsylvania and the midwest.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

SImmetry is in Mass


----------



## eatmyrainbow (Sep 5, 2020)

Silverbirch Poodles in Syracuse NY


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

eatmyrainbow said:


> Silverbirch Poodles in Syracuse NY


Totally!


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

Also reach out to PCA breeder referral: PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America Leslie will know who has puppies or expecting litters.


----------

